# New Red Tegu Cage built using my entertainment center!!



## Nick O (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got a new red tegu and this is the cage I built for him!


----------



## SamBobCat (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice cage!


----------



## Nick O (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## zlew19 (Oct 18, 2014)

pretty sweet


----------

